# keys and scales



## lyndenblue

Can someone explain to me why a key, for example A Minor has a key signature without any sharps and flats, yet the scale of A Minor (Harmonic) has a G sharp in it? Thanks


----------



## Mr Salek

In a minor harmonic scale the seventh note is raised by half a tone so the seventh note being g natural would become g sharp. Get a music theory book if you're interested.


----------



## lyndenblue

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Oneiros

Here's a good website that is quite useful for learning the rudiments of music, albeit in a fairly truncated fashion. 

http://www.musictheory.net/


----------



## lyndenblue

Thanks, it's an interesting site.


----------

